# يامــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمـك!!



## ارووجة (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*يامـن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك 

إنسان بمعنى كلمة الانسانية؟؟*

*إنسان يكـون صادقا معك ...

مخلـصا لا يلتفـت الى ســواك،،لايبدلك بين ليلة وضحاها كما تبدل المـلابس والاثـواب

انسان يضـحي من اجلك،، ويبحـث بأي وسـيلة عن ارضائـك واسعادك ..

يصـبر على سيئـات طبـاعك...

يفهمـك ويحـس بك...

تجـده عندمـا تحتـاجه الى جـانبك،،

يسـاعدك حتى بالانصـــات الى همـومك دون تعـب او ملل 

انسان يمسـح دمعتك قـبل سقوطـها على وجـنتيك ..

انسان تعـرف انك تعني لـه الكثير وانه لن يعوضـك بكنوز الدنـيا كلها

انــســان يحــبـــك بـــصــــدق*

*لــــكــــــن*

*قبل أن تبحـث عن كل هذه المـواصفات 

وقبل ان تميز بيـن هذا الانسـان او ذاك.

هل بـــحــثـــت عن نفس الشيء فـي داخـــــلك ..*


*هل تسـاءلت عن امكانيـة ان تكون لديك انت نفـس ميزات الشـخص الذي تبحـث عنه؟!*

*هل انت ذلك الصادق المخلص المضحي ؟؟*

*هل انت ذلك المـعطي بلا حـدود و لا كلل؟؟*

*هل انـت ذلك المحب الصــادق؟؟*

*تبحـث دائما عن الأفضل لكن إبحـثه في داخلك أولاً 

قبل أن تغـوص في اعماق مشاعر المحيطين بك، وتقـيم ميزاتهم وعيوبهم

إسبح في داخلك لتكتشف أعماقك ..

أصلح جــــــوهــــرك ومعدنك العميق

قبل أن تنشــد ذلك في غيرك

لو ان كل انسان بحــث عن هذه المواصفات بداخله قبل ان يبحث عنها فيمن حــوله

لأستقامت امـــور كثيرة، و لتحسنت عــــلاقــاتنا الاجــتمـــاعية الى حد كـــبـير....*


**هــمـــسة أخـــيــــرة**

*"لاتـــقل اني حاولت ان اكون كـذلك لكن المجتـمع سيء،،،"حـــاول وحــاول

فبالتأكـــيـد ستــجد من يـــفهـــمـــك

وســيــجـــدك هو ايــــضـــا لتــفهــــمـــه*​


----------



## sparrow (3 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل وجديد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tina_tina (3 ديسمبر 2006)

تصدقى يا ارووجة
بحس انك بتقوليلى  
الكلام ليكى يا جارة :smil12: 
هحاول كتير على اللى انت قولتى عليه:smil13: 
الموضوع فعلا رائع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*صح يا اروجه لازم ندور جوانا الاول وبعد كده نبص على اللى حواليا 
وده فى الانجيل " لاتدينوا لئلا تدانوا فإنكم بالدينونه التى بها تدينون تدانون وبالكيل الذى تكيلون يكال لكم ..لماذا تلاحظ القشه فى عين اخيك ولكنك لا تتنبه الى الخشبه الكبيره فى عينك؟ او كيف تقول لأخيك دعنى اخرج القشه من عينك وها هى الخشبه فى عينك انت  يا مرائى!! اخرج اولا الخشبه من عينك وعندئذ تبصر جيدا لتخرج القشه من عين اخيك ""

ومرسيي للموضوع الجميل ده*


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*اروجه بجد الموضوع رائع بس كنت متخيله نهايته غير كده لانى دورت فعلا عن انسان* 



> *مخلـصا لا يلتفـت الى ســواك،،لايبدلك بين ليلة وضحاها كما تبدل المـلابس والاثـواب
> 
> انسان يضـحي من اجلك،، ويبحـث بأي وسـيلة عن ارضائـك واسعادك ..
> 
> ...


 
*دورت على الموصفات دى يمكن فعلا مبصتش لنفسى ولا دورت فى اعماقى عن الشخصيه دى بس فعلا مفيش انسان كده هيسمعنى مره واتنين وتلاته لكن هيمل منى هيتعب ومقدرش الومه لانى انسان*
* لكن اللى مش هيمل ولا هيتعب المنصت الجيد والاب الحنون الرب يسوع*


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الله عليكي  ياروجة بجد موضوع رائع جدا
ودة اللي انا بقولة 
علم نفسك الحب الاول وهاتلاقي كلة بيحبك
وصلح في نفسك قبل ماتدور في الاخرين  
ومش تنتظر الحب 
ولو ملاقتش حد يستاهل انك تحبة 
تحب يسوع من كل قلبك وكيانك 
وهو عارف انت محتاج اية من غيرماتتطلب منة 
شكرا يااروجه بجد:rose:


----------



## free_adam (4 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا يا أرووجة 
و انا شايف أن القاعدة الذهبية للتعامل هي " عامل الناس مثلما تحب أن يعاملوك "
إن لم تجد أنت من يفهمك جيدا فحاول أنت ان تفهم غيرك ...فتتواصل مع الناس


----------



## Bino (4 ديسمبر 2006)

صدقينى يا أرووجه لأحد النهارده بدور و لم ايأس ....
و لقيت نااااس كتير تقهمنى لكن فى أشياء مححده بس
لحد النهارده ملقتش حد يفهمنى 100 %


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا أرووجة
> و انا شايف أن القاعدة الذهبية للتعامل هي " عامل الناس مثلما تحب أن يعاملوك "
> إن لم تجد أنت من يفهمك جيدا فحاول أنت ان تفهم غيرك ...فتتواصل مع الناس


 
*ولما بتعملوهم زى معاوزهم يعملوك تعملهم كويس وتلاقى منهم غير كده يبقى ايه* :smil13:


----------



## mary (4 ديسمبر 2006)

فعلاً أرووجة زى ما مأخذ لازم أدى زى ما غيرى يسمعنى لازم أسمع غيرى 
شكراً على الموضوع الرائع ده


----------



## free_adam (4 ديسمبر 2006)

> *ولما بتعملوهم زى معاوزهم يعملوك تعملهم كويس وتلاقى منهم غير كده يبقى ايه* :smil13:


 يبقي كدة أنتي عملتي الصح و متنتظريش رد مماثل . 
و دة هيخليكي تعرفي اللي بيحبك من اللي مش بيحبك


----------



## ميرنا (4 ديسمبر 2006)

free_adam قال:


> يبقي كدة أنتي عملتي الصح و متنتظريش رد مماثل .
> و دة هيخليكي تعرفي اللي بيحبك من اللي مش بيحبك


 
*عندك حق* :smil12:


----------



## سعيد (4 ديسمبر 2006)

هايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
انا سعيد ممكن نتعرف من كنيسه مارمينا بدار السلام


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااا كتير   سبارو  على مرورك الطيب ^_^

وشكراا كتير حبوبة تيناا  ^_^....
انا كتير مبسووطة  الموضوع  كان قريب  منك ياغالية ومن الجميع


ربناا يبارككم


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *صح يا اروجه لازم ندور جوانا الاول وبعد كده نبص على اللى حواليا
> وده فى الانجيل " لاتدينوا لئلا تدانوا فإنكم بالدينونه التى بها تدينون تدانون وبالكيل الذى تكيلون يكال لكم ..لماذا تلاحظ القشه فى عين اخيك ولكنك لا تتنبه الى الخشبه الكبيره فى عينك؟ او كيف تقول لأخيك دعنى اخرج القشه من عينك وها هى الخشبه فى عينك انت  يا مرائى!! اخرج اولا الخشبه من عينك وعندئذ تبصر جيدا لتخرج القشه من عين اخيك ""
> 
> ومرسيي للموضوع الجميل ده*




شكراا كتير  على مرورك حبوبة

عشان كده لازم نمشي ونعيش  حسب كلام  ربنا يسوع  لانه هو  عاوز  سعادتنا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *اروجه بجد الموضوع رائع بس كنت متخيله نهايته غير كده لانى دورت فعلا عن انسان*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ربنا يباركك ياغالية على كلامك الجميل ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراا كتير رامي على مرورك الطيب ...وربنا  يباركك على كلامك الجميل  ^_^

وشكراا كتير  فري ادم  على مرورك  وعلى القاعدة الجميلة دي

ربنا يباركك ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> صدقينى يا أرووجه لأحد النهارده بدور و لم ايأس ....
> و لقيت نااااس كتير تقهمنى لكن فى أشياء مححده بس
> لحد النهارده ملقتش حد يفهمنى 100 %



باذن الله  تلاقيه 

بس اظن  انك ماقريت الموضوع  كله؟

بتمنى  ترجع تاني وتقراه للنهاية

وقول رايك تاني


ربنا يباركك  ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

mary قال:


> فعلاً أرووجة زى ما مأخذ لازم أدى زى ما غيرى يسمعنى لازم أسمع غيرى
> شكراً على الموضوع الرائع ده



شكراا كتير على مشاركتك الجميلة  حبوبة


ربنا يباركك^_^




واهلا وسهلا اخي سعيد نورت المنتدى  ^_^

ربنا معاك


----------



## Bino (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*قريته كله يا أرووجه و بحاول انى أكون انا نفسى نسخه من الانسان اللى بدور عليه*


----------



## ارووجة (6 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل اوي


ربنا يباركك ^_^


----------



## avocato (10 مارس 2007)

اله السماء نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام وتحفظ روحكم ونفسكم وجسدكم بلا لوم عند ربنا يسوع المسيح  (بولس الرسول)
الإنسان هو مخلوق علي صورة الله وشبهه (وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا) نحن صورة الله في القداسة , الخلود ,الطهارة, البر ولكن في صورة نسبية 
كما قال السيد المسيح ((انتم نور العالم)) وقال أيضاً (أنا هو نور العالم ) نحن على صورة الله في كل الصفات ولكن في صورة نسبية 
من هو الإنسان؟
هل
ادم مخالف الوصية          أم           إبراهيم الذي أطاع الله
قايين قاتل أخاه               أم            يوسف الذي قبل أخوته
يهوذا الخائن                  أم           بطرس الرسول
شاول مضطهد الكنيسة     أم            بولس الرسول
 الإنسان هو هو ولكن هناك ثلاث أنواع ​


----------



## bondok (16 مارس 2007)

ميرسى على المواضيع الجميله


----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2007)

*يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهمك*

هل بحثت يوما عن احدا يفهمك
إنسان بمعنى كلمة الانسانيه؟؟
إنسان يكون صادقا معك ..
مخلصا لا يلتفت الى سواك لايبدلك بين عشية وضحاها كما تبدل الملابس والاثواب
انسان يضحي من اجلك،، ويبحث بأي وسيلة عن ارضائك واسعادك ..
يصبر على سيئات طباعك ..
يفهمك ويحس بك
تجده عندما تحتاجه الى جانبك،،
يساعدك حتى بالانصــات الى همومك دون تعب او ملل 
انسان يمسح دمعتك قبل سقوطها على وجنتيك ..
انسان تعرف انك تعني له الكثير وانه لن يعوضك بكنوز الدنيا كلها
انــســان يحــبـــك بـــصـــدق

لــــــكــــــن
قبل أن تبحث عن كل هذه المواصفات 
وقبل ان تميز بين هذا الانسان او ذاك.
هل بـــحــثــت عن نفس الشيء في داخـــــلك ..
هل تساءلت عن امكانية ان تكون لديك انت نفس ميزات الشخص الذي تبحث عنه؟
هل أنت ذلك الصادق المخلص المضحي ؟؟
هل انت ذلك المعطي بلا حدود و لا كلل؟؟
هل انت ذلك المحب الصادق؟؟
تبحث دائما عن الأفضل لكن إبحثه في داخلك أولاً 
قبل أن تغوص في اعماق مشاعر المحيطين بك، وتقيم ميزاتهم وعيوبهم
إسبح في داخلك لتكتشف أعماقك ..
أصلح جــــــوهــــرك ومعدنك العميق
قبل أن تنشــد ذلك في غيرك
لو ان كل انسان بحــث عن هذه المواصفات بداخله قبل ان يبحث عنها فيمن حــوله
لأستقامت أمـــور كثيره،،و لتحسنت عــــلاقــاتنا الاجــتمـــاعيه الى حد كـــبـــير....
*هــمـــسه أخـــيـــره*
"لاتـــقل اني حاولت ان اكون كذلك لكن المجتمع سيء
حـــاول وحــاول
فبالتأكــــيـــــد ستــــجد من يـــفهـــمـــك
وســـيـــجــــدك هو ايــــضـــــا لتـــفهـــــمــــه​


----------



## fullaty (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*

عندك حق يا ساندى ان احنا لازم نصلح نفسنا الاول بس عارفة المشكلة الحقيقة ان الواحد فينا مش بيعرف عيوبه او مش بيشوفها او بيشوفها ويقول دى احسن حاجة فيا من منطلق هو فى زي فى الدنيا يعنى النرجسية او الذاتية وانا شايفة ان حل نصف المشكة بتصليح النفس اولا زى ما انت بتقولى بس بجد انا بشوف ناس كتير عارفة عيبها وممكن عيب فى الشخصية ينفر كل الناس منه حتى اصحابه ولكن بكل تخاذل يقولك انا كده ومش عارف اتغير رغم انه محولش اصلا
على العموم موضوعك حلو اوى وبنقابله كتير يارب نقدر نحارب ذاتيتنا ونندمج فى المجتمع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*

ميرسى ليكى يا فيبى على ردك

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## twety (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*

*جمييييييييييل ياكاندى بامانه*
*كعادتك وزى ماعودتينا فى كل مواضيعك*

*ياريت الواحد بشوف ويحاسب نفسه الاول*
*وبعدين يطالب الغير باللى عاوزة*

*ميرسى ياقمر *


----------



## thelife.pro (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*

كاندي 
عندما قرأت عنوان الموضوع شعرت بالابتسامة على شفاهي 
ودخلت الى الموضوع 
وعندما قرأته تحولت الابتسامة الى ضحك شديد 
اذ انني اجد كل هذا بداخلي 
واجده بالشخص الامامي 
ولا احد يقدر هذا التلائم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بربك اليس بامر مضحك 
اضحك والدمعة في عيني 
اضحك وقلبي يبكي ألم 
اضحك لانني وجدت مثل هذا الشخص ويا ريتني لم أجده 

شكرا لك كاندي موضوع رائع 
لكن لا اعتقد انه من الممكن ان يكتم أمر مع أنسان 

شكرا لك مرة ثانية


----------



## thelife.pro (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*



twety قال:


> *جمييييييييييل ياكاندى بامانه*
> *كعادتك وزى ماعودتينا فى كل مواضيعك*
> 
> *ياريت الواحد بشوف ويحاسب نفسه الاول*
> ...



تويتي انا زعلان منك 
معقول هيك إذا ان كان عندي ظروف بتتخلي عن الحزب 
الله يسامحك يا تويتي 

على كل حال انا سعيد بالعودة إليكم 
وخلينا نرجع نبني الحزب 
شو أخبار قيصور 
مات ولا مامات 
يكون عميتدرب مشان يشن هجوم ساحق على الحزب :spor24::spor24:
بس لا تخافي تويتي انا له بالمرصاد :t32::t32:


----------



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*

[COLOR="Blue"]​ميرسى ليكى يا تويتى يا حببتى

على ردك وكلامك الجميل

يا قمر​[/COLOR]


----------



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*

على فكره يا ظونى 

انت بقيت شاعر

اضحك لانني وجدت مثل هذا الشخص ويا ريتني لم أجده 
وياريت تنساه علشان تعيش فى امان

هتتألم شويه لكن كل شىء فى اوله صعب
ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## thelife.pro (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*

كاندي أعتذر 
فأنا اوجعت رأسك بحديثي هذا 
لكنني قلت لك مثل الصخر لا يمكن ان يحفر فيني 
إلا في حالة واحدة ان افجر تفجيرا 
ههههههههههه

لا يا كاندي 
ورحمة ابوي 
اني بحاول انساها بس ما بشعر غير اني على الشرفة وأنظر الى منزلهم 
لا مجال للنسيان إلا ان اهجر المنزل 
وهو فكرة بطالة 
هههههههههههههههههه
لا يا كاندي 
انا احاول النسيان لكنني لا استطيع 
لكن كلامي بانني احاول النسيان لا يعني اني اقتنعت بمعتقداتكم 
بان الله جزأ البشر 
هههههههههههههههههه

لا تزعلي يا كاندي 
وانا ابعثلك أشد الاعتذارات 
لانني اتعبك معي 

على كل حال ان قتلت 
فاذكريني بالخير 
هههههههههههههههههههه

لا اني امزح 

شكرا لك كاندي


----------



## twety (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*



thelife.pro قال:


> تويتي انا زعلان منك
> معقول هيك إذا ان كان عندي ظروف بتتخلي عن الحزب
> الله يسامحك يا تويتي
> 
> ...


 
لا يابااش مقدرش على زعلك
انت عارف انت الريس الكبير :new4:
خلاص بقى بلاش عتاب :new2:

انت رجعت ورجعتلنا ايام الفرح والانتصار
ويلكم باااااااك طونى:smil12:

قيصور اخرة كلام وميقدرش بعمل حاجه :beee:

عموما بجد اهلا بيك ويلا نبتدى من جديييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*

لاداعى للاعتذار يا طونى

انت موجعتش راسى ولا اى حاجه

ورحمه ابوك لازم تنساها مش تحاول

لو عندك امكانيه انك تعزل وتشوف مكان تانى يبقى كويس

وبعدين انت بتتكلم عن معتقداتنا وفصلت نفسك عنها ازاى

انا متعبتش احنا بنحاول نشوف حل سليم

وربنا معاك ويختار لك الصالح​


----------



## thelife.pro (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*

انشاء الله يا كاندي اقدر اوصل لحل سليم لا يؤذي اي منا 

هاد اللي بدور عليه 
اني ابتعد عنها بدون ما اجرحها 

كاندي كل مواضيعك عن الغدر 

ما بدي احس لو للحظة وحدة اني غدرت بيها 
او اني كنت خاين 

بعت قلب اشتراني 

كاندي هاد اللي بدي ياه 

انا ممكن اقسى على قلبي 
واقدر انساها 

بس بنفس الوقت انا بدي اخليها تنساني بدون ما اتعبها معاي 

كاندي ما بتعرفي هي البت شو بتعني الي 
يمكن انت اكبر مني 

ولا شك ان خبرتك اكبر من خبرتي بكتير 
وان نصايحك صحيحة مية مية 

لكن يا كاندي ما بقدر اجرح قلب بسكين ماسكه بأيدي 

هاد اللي حابب اوصلك ياه


----------



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*

طونى على فكره انا بشفق عليها هى كمان

واللى انا بقولهولك لمصلحتكوا انتوا الاتنين 

لان بالطبع اهلها مش هيسيبوها ولا هيسيبوك

اذا لازم تفترقوا وانتوا اصحاب لو انت فعلا بيحبها وخايف عليها

مع الاعتذار​


----------



## thelife.pro (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*



twety قال:


> لا يابااش مقدرش على زعلك
> انت عارف انت الريس الكبير :new4:
> خلاص بقى بلاش عتاب :new2:
> 
> ...



تويتي 
الله ............... بعد زمان 
والله اشتقنا لايام طق الحنك 
وايام الوحدة 

خلينا نرجع نطق حنك


----------



## thelife.pro (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> طونى على فكره انا بشفق عليها هى كمان
> 
> واللى انا بقولهولك لمصلحتكوا انتوا الاتنين
> 
> ...



هاد اللي هيحصل يا كاندي 
نفضل احباب 
بس كيف هاد اللي بدي اوصله 

كاندي اللوحة اللي رسمتها بخيالي
اننا بيوم من الايام نلتقي 
انا والبنت اللي اخترتها مع هذه الفتاة والشاب الذي اختارته 

هذا ما اريده 

وباذن الله رح اقدر اوصل له 
باعتبار الشاب الذي يريدها هو من يطلب رأسي 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

يالله يا كاندي انسي الموضوع وصليلي اقدر انهيه على خير 

وانت اول مين رح اخبره ان الموضوع انحل 
وانحل بطريقة رائعة 

بس انت صلي لاجلي


----------



## twety (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*



thelife.pro قال:


> تويتي
> الله ............... بعد زمان
> والله اشتقنا لايام طق الحنك
> وايام الوحدة
> ...


 

*يااااااااااااريت*
*يلا نبتدى وتغبظ القطط المتشردة*
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*يلا ياباشا*
*الى طق الحننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننك*
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهمك*

ربنا يوفقك يا طونى ويختار لك الصالح​


----------



## thelife.pro (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهم*



twety قال:


> *يااااااااااااريت*
> *يلا نبتدى وتغبظ القطط المتشردة*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...




أيد وحدة بنرجع نغيظ القطط المتشردة 
يالله يا تويتي 
نطق حنك


----------



## thelife.pro (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهمك*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ربنا يوفقك يا طونى ويختار لك الصالح​




يا رب يا كاندي 
ما بنقول غير يا رب


----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهمك*

ربنا معاك يا طونى ويختار لك الصالح​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهمك*

موضوع رائع كالمعتاد يا كاندي

ويخلي الواحد يفكر في ذاته ونفسه ويحاول يصلحها

اشكرك الرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهمك*

اشكرك يا كوبتك على الرد

وربنا يكون معاك ويوفقك​


----------



## LOLA012 (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهمك*

فبالتأكــــيـــــد ستــــجد من يـــفهـــمـــك
وســـيـــجــــدك هو ايــــضـــــا لتـــفهـــــمــــه
موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى 
وفعلا المفروض كل واحد يبحث داخله الاول ويحاول يغير من نفسه علشان يقدر يلاقى الشخص اللى يقدر يفهمه 
ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى على الموضوع ​


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهمك*

شكراااااااا يا لولا على  الرد

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## joe_dodo4ever (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهمك*

موضوع جميل جدا شكرا ليكى ياساندى الرب معاكى ويحفظك يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهمك*

ميرسى ليك على مرورك

وربنا معاك يا joe_dodo4ever​


----------



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2007)

*يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

 مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك 



إنسان بمعنى كلمة الإنسانيه؟؟ 

إنسان يكون صادقا معك ..

مخلصا لا يلتفت الى سواك لا يبدلك بين عشية وضحاها كما تبدل الملابس والاثواب...

انسان يضحي من اجلك.....

ويبحث بأي وسيلة عن ارضائك واسعادك ..

يصبر على سيئات طباعك ..

يفهمك ويحس بك

تجده عندما تحتاجه الى جانبك...

يساعدك حتى بالانصــات الى همومك دون تعب او ملل ....

انسان يمسح دمعتك قبل سقوطها على وجنتيك ..

انسان تعرف انك تعني له الكثير وانه لن يعوضك بكنوز الدنيا كلها...

انــســان يحــبـــك بـــصـــدق....


لــــــكــــــن


قبل أن تبحث عن كل هذه المواصفات ....

وقبل ان تميز بين هذا الانسان او ذاك....

هل بـــحــثــت عن نفس الشيء في داخـــــلك ..


هل تساءلت عن امكانية ان تكون لديك انت نفس ميزات الشخص الذي تبحث عنه؟

هل أنت ذلك الصادق المخلص المضحي ؟؟

هل انت ذلك المعطي بلا حدود و لا كلل؟؟

هل انت ذلك المحب الصادق؟؟


تبحث دائما عن الأفضل لكن إبحثه في داخلك أولاً 

قبل أن تغوص في اعماق مشاعر المحيطين بك، وتقيم ميزاتهم وعيوبهم

إسبح في داخلك لتكتشف أعماقك ..

أصلح جــــــوهــــرك ومعدنك العميق

قبل أن تنشــد ذلك في غيرك

لو ان كل انسان بحــث عن هذه المواصفات بداخله قبل ان يبحث عنها فيمن حــوله

لأستقامت أمـــور كثيره،،و لتحسنت عــــلاقــاتنا الاجــتمـــاعيه الى حد كـــبـــير....

*هــمـــسه أخـــيـــره*"لاتـــقل اني حاولت ان اكون كذلك لكن المجتمع سيء

حـــاول وحــاول

فبالتأكــــيـــــد ستــــجد من يـــفهـــمـــك

وســـيـــجــــدك هو ايــــضـــــا لتـــفهـــــمــــه...

منقووول​


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

ياااااااااااه يا w_candyshop_s بجد لقد اقشعر بدني من كلامك بجد موثر جدا و الرسالة وصلة و جاري التنفيذ مرسي بجد ربنا يباركك و يبارك قلمك


----------



## العجايبي (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

كلمات  جميلة موت موت موت فعلا قبل الانسان بيدور على الصفات دى  لازم  تكون جواه ايضاااااااااااااااااااااااربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك


----------



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

اشكرك يا الملك العقرب

على الرد الجميل ده

وربنا يوفقك ويكون معاك​


----------



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

حمدلله على السلامه يا العجايبى 

بقالك كتير مش موجود صح

اشكرك على المشاركه

وربنا معاك​


----------



## koka_jesus (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

*بجد مرسى اوى الكلام الجميل دة انا بجد من كتر جمال الكلام مش عارفة اقول اية بس مرسى اووووووووووووووووووووووووى
كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوكــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*​


----------



## mrmr120 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

بجد ياكاندى موضوع هايل 
بس هقولك حاجة كل انسان سواء راجل او ست 
جواهم مشاعر عميقة مش بتطلع لاى حد الا للى يستاهل 
يعنى لو انا لقيت الراجل الى يفهمنى ولقيت فية المواصفات دى 
اكيد هطلع كل المشاعر الى عندى ومش هبخل علية باى حاجة طالما 
بيفهمنى يعنى واحد بيهتم بيا وبيحبنى وكذا وكذا اكيد انا كمان ههتم بية 
واحبة وكذا كذا  فهمانى ياكاندى
وميرسى ياقمر للموضوع الجميل دة​


----------



## the servant (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

سلام ونعمة كاندي,,,,

بجد موضوع رائع بس تسمحيلي اقول لحضرتك ان المواصفات المذكورة دي ممكن تكون 
من امنيات الانسان اللي مش ممكن تتحقق(من المستحيلات) خصوصا في الوقت الحالي
علي فكرة انا كتير بتهموني اني معقد من الحب والحقيقة غير كدة انا فعلا نفسي احب
بس الحب الحقيقي دورت علية لقيت ان المواصفات الحقيقية لية مش متوافرة في دنيتنا
في حاجة غير حب الرب يسوع,,,,,,,,, سمحوني للاطالة


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

كوكا حببتى انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه 

على كلامك الجميل ده

ربنا يخليكى يا حببتى​


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

فهماكى يا مرمر

ربنا يحققلك كل اللى بتتمنيه ياحببتى​


----------



## candy shop (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

اولا انا اشكرك على وزقك فى الرد

ثانيا ليه الامنيات مش ممكن تتحقق طالما ربنا موجود الامل موجود

وبعدين حب ربنا شىء رائع كلنا بنحب ربنا 

بس ربنا نفسه حلل الحب واعتقد انك مواصفاتك مش صعب اوى تحقيقها

وبعدين انت مطولتش انا بحب الحوار

ربنا يوفقك ويحققلك ما كل ما تتمناه​


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

الموضوع ممتاز يا كاندي وفعلا لو كل واحد حاسب نفسه في البداية وواجه نفسة الدنيا كلها هتتحل


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

ميرسى يا MarMar2004

لمشاركتك​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

ميرسي علي الكلام الحلو اوي دا​​​


----------



## the servant (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

سلام و نعمة كاندي,,,,

شكرا علي ذوقك انت في الحوار ....فعلا كلام حضرتك صح  رب المجد مامنعش الحب
بالعكس الهنا ودينااا دين محبة.لكن كلامي انا لايعتمد سوي علي تجارب كتيرة شوفتها
وعشتها مع ناس كتير قريبة مني(انا عارف انة ممكن يكون اختيار مش موفق)  للاسف
كل دة ممكن يكون اثر في قراري باعتزال قرار الحب دلوقتي..........................

صلولي ابن يسوع(فراااي)


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

ميرسى ليكى انتى يا يويو

على المشاركه يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

بص يا فراى

انا زوجه وام وبكلمك اكيد من خلال نمازج برضه كانت قدامى

فى نمازج صالحه كتير يعنى ربنا موفقهم واشكر ربنا انا واحده منهم

وفى نمازج مش موفقين لسوء الاختيار

وبعدين الخطوبه اتعملت علشان الاتنين يدرسوا بعض كويس

ولو طالت المده شويه يبقى احسن لان لو الاتنين بيتجملوا قدام بعض مع طول المده كله بينكشف

قدم مشيئه ربنا واتكل على الله 

وانشالله هيكون اخيتار موفق ربنا يكون معاك ويختار لك الصالح

معلش طولت عليك​


----------



## farawala (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع بس ممكن اسئل سؤال ماذا افعل اذا كان هذا الشخص بعيد عنى ولا استطيع ان اجد بديل عنة


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

لو بعيد وممكن تستناه ممكن لكن عايزه اقولك مفيش حاجه اسمها بديل

فى انسان تانى شخص تانى ممكن يكون احسن من الشخص الاول

وانسى البعيد احسن

وياريت لو توضيح اكتر​


----------



## G E O R G E (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*

عندك حق فكل كلمة مندورش على حاجة وهى مش فنفسنا فاقد الشى لأيعطية


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا مــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمك*



G E O R G E قال:


> عندك حق فكل كلمة مندورش على حاجة وهى مش فنفسنا فاقد الشى لأيعطية





فعلا فاقد الشىء لا يعطيه

شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------

